
Android Becomes Number One in U.S. Smartphone Market Share - lotusleaf1987
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/Android_number_one_in_us_smartphone_market_share.php
======
steverb
Wow. I'm surprised that WP7 has 10%. I still haven't seen one in the wild
except in the hands of developers.

~~~
darthg0d
WP7 is under-rated. I've seen more than a few in non-developer hands.

~~~
xutopia
The only people I saw with a WP7 (3 of them in total) got theirs because it
came with a free XBOX 360 at purchase.

If this is any indication it could imply that people with WP7 are not attached
to the platform like iOS or Android users are.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Alternatively, it could be because WP7 is mostly focused on the U.S. and
therefore has the weird two-year-contract-stagger effect going on. Couple that
with the mass appeal of the iPhone and the ubiquity of Android on lower-end
phones (remember, WP7 focuses on the high-end).

~~~
enjo
Just a point of reference, this is a chart from November:

[http://www.linuxfordevices.com/images/stories/chitika_androi...](http://www.linuxfordevices.com/images/stories/chitika_androiddevices_nov2010_new.png)

At that point probably close to 70% of all Android phones as measured by
website traffic where clearly in the high end (Incredibles, Evo, Droid, Droid
X, Droid 2, etc...).

If Android is dominating, it's doing from the top-down.

------
rbarooah
I wonder how accurate this is given that we don't know what effect the Verizon
iPhone has had?

~~~
tvon
I haven't seen any numbers reported on the Verizon iPhone, which I think hints
at the impact being minimal (if you sell a lot, you talk about it).

~~~
rbarooah
They have said it was the best selling product in their history. That implies
that it was at least as good as the droid or the htc incredible.

That kind of volume might well be worth a couple of percentage points.

~~~
tvon
Ah, a quick google turns up a lot of references to that, I had missed it. I
took the lack of lines on launch day to mean it didn't break any records, but
I guess that's not the case.

------
iworkforthem
Er... why is it that developers for Android apps are making less? I would
think that having a larger market share, chances is that we will make more
from our Android apps.

------
warmfuzzykitten
Impossible on the face of it. Android is not a smart phone.

